# Adhesive /fine adjuster disc



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Most suitable adhesive to stick graduated adjuster ring to Mazzer ?? Adhesive or double sided tape ??


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Personally I would use double sided tape.......


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I used the double sided tape and it seems to do a good job, time will tell


----------

